# أسماك الزينة



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*أسماك الزينة* 

 *






تربية اسماك الزينة من الهوايات المميزة في العالم حيث انها تمنح من يقوم بممارستها التسلية وتعطي للمكان رونقا وجمالا مميزا.*


 *تربية اسماك الزينة اليوم تعاني من محدودية معرفة الهواة  بقواعد تربية الاسماك، كما يقوم بعض تجار الحيوانات الاليفة بعدم تقديم  الإرشادات الصحيحة للزبائن مما يؤدي في الغالب على عدم نجاح الهواية بالمدى  الطويل ولكنها تعود بالفائدة السريعة على التجار، ولذلك ارتاينا ان نقوم  بنشر هذة المعلومات من اجل مساعدة كل شخص يرغب بالابتداء والتمتع بهذه  الهواية .*
*التجهيزات*

 *للبدا في تربية الاسماك يتوجب تهيئة البيئة المناسبه الاسماك, وتتلخص هذه البيئه بالمعدات التالية:*

*حوض الاسماك* 

 *احواض الاسماك هي من نوعين أساسين وتاتي باشكال مختلفة:*

*حوض زجاجي: الأكثر شيوعا واوسع استعمالا, ولكن قد يكون ثقيل جدا خاصة للاحجام الكبيرة*
*حوض اركيلك: وهو نوع خاص من البلاستيك الشفاف, قد يكون أجمل شكلا ولكن هذه الاحواض تعاني من سهولة الخدش.*
*النباتات في حوض الزينة*

 *لنبات في الحوض يعطيه جمالا وسحرا ولا يقل عن جمال  الأسماك ذاتها وحتى أن الكثير من الناس يستعملون الحوض من اجل النباتات من  دون الأسماك هذه القيمة الجمالية هامة جدا وكافيه لان تجعل الهاوي مهتما  بوجود النباتات لكن هناك فوائد أخرى من النباتات ومنها يعتبر مثلا ملجأ  للأسماك الضعيفة إمام مطاردة الأسماك القوية لها ومن الممكن أن يشكل مصدرا  غذائيا للأسماك العشبية في حال التقصير في تقديم الطعام وتستعمل أيضا كمكان  لوضع البيض لي أنواع من الأسماك ويعيش الكثير من الكائنات الحية الدقيقة  على النبات حيث تستفيد صغار الأسماك للتغذية عليها تساهمة النبات في  استهلاك جزء من الكربون والنيترات الموجودة في الماء كناتج عن عملية التنفس  الحيوية وتحول هذه الغازات إلى أوكسجين للأسماك وأخيرا تضيف النباتات التي  تزرع في حوض السمك جمالا ورونقا وتجعل منه بيئة مائية مماثلة للبيئة  الطبيعية إلى حد كبير .

**غذاء الأسماك*


 *إن من اللحظات المسلية في تربية اسماك الزينة هي فترة  التغذية أو فترة إطعام السمك وإذا كنت مبتدأ قد تشعر بالحماس لمشاهده  أسماكك تتناول أول وجبة لها في الحوض الجديد و لكن انتظر قليلا حتى تستقر  الأسماك في مسكنها الجديد وتتأقلم و ذلك يستلزم ساعات فقط ويمكنك الحصول  على غذاء السمك من متاجر بيع اسماك الزينة وهناك أشكال عديدة ومتنوعة لكل  نوع من السمك غذاء هناك أنواع من السمك يجب أن تطعمها غذاء حي مره في  الأسبوع على الأقل وهي الأسماك المتوحشة.*

 
*أمراض سمك الزينة وطرق العالج*

*
**1-الإصابة بالفطر
*
*الأعراض : ظهور بطش لها ملمس قطني في مكان واحد أو في أكثر من مكان على جسم السمكة وتظهر أولا على هيئة كدمة في الجسم .
*
*العلاج : يمكن استخدام مضاد الفطر سالكس كما يمكن مس  الأجزاء المصابة بمحلول مخفف من اليود أو الميكروكروم . كما يعالج الحوض  نفسه بإضافة 1 % من ثاني كرومات البوتاسيوم للمحلول ويستمر العلاج لمدة  اسبوع ، وبعد شفاء السمكة يجب تغيير ماء الحوض .* 
*2-إصابة عين السمكة بالفطر
*
*الأعراض : هذه الإصابة سببها الفطر ويمكن أن تكون قاتلة  للسمكة وفيها تظهر عين السمكة كأنها مغطاة بزغوة بيضاء تتحول إلى الحالة  القطنية في المراحل المتأخرة . العلاج : مس عين السمكة بـ 1 % بمحلول ثاني  كرومات البوتاسيوم أو استعمال دواء السالكس بواقع نقطة لكل لتر ماء ،  الترسيب الأحمر الذي سيتكون على العين غير مؤذي بالنسبة للسمكة .* 

*3-جحوظ العينين :
*
*الأعراض : تجحظ العين بسبب تكون سائل خلفها.
*
*العلاج : غير معروف علاجه .
*
*4-تآكل الذيل أو الزعانف :
*
*الأعراض : وجود تآكل بالذيل أو الزعانف .
*
*العلاج : اوروميسين 10 مجم ويضاف لوعاء به 2 لتر ماء أما  الحوض فيمكن علاجه بـ 250 إلى 500 مجم من الأوروميسين لكل جالون وبعد  الأوروميسين توضع السمكة في محلول ملح مركز مكون من 4 ملاعق ملح سفرة لكل  جالون ويمكن استعمال دواء السالكس .
*
*5-النقطة البيضاء :
*
*الأعراض : فدان للشهية وانتفاخ في البطن مع تكون براز  سميك على الجسم والزعانف مما يسبب التهابها ، ويلاحظ بطء حركة السمكة  وارتخاء زعانفها وخاصة زعنفة الظهر و تموت تدريجيا وهو معدي لباقي ساكني  الحوض من الأسماك .
*
*العلاج : ارفع درجة حرارة الماء من 27 – 29 درجة مئوية  مما يسرع من دورة حياة الطفيل ويخرجه من تحوصله وهنا يمكن استخدام العلاج  بنجاح كبير . استخدم دواء انتي هوايت سبوت وهو ذو كفاءة علية جدا فبعد 6  ساعات يزول المرض تماما .* 

*6 – الإمساك :
*
*الأعراض : فقدان للشهية وانتفاخ في البطن مع تكون براز سميك ناشف .
*
*العلاج : اغسل الأكل الجاف للسمك في زيت برافين طبي أو  جلسرين أو زيت خروع ، فإذا رفضت السمكة هذا الطعام يجب التوقف عن إطعامها  بالطعام الجاف وإعطائها بدلا منه الدود الحي .
*
*7- الاستسقاء :
*
*الأعراض : انتفاخ في البطن كما لو كانت السمكة ستضع البيض ، مع تصلب قشور السمكة وبروزها إلى الخارج .
*
*العلاج : لا يوجد علاج لهذه الحالة حتى المضادات الحيوية  غير ذات قيمة والبعض يقترح عملية بذل للسائل الموجود بالجسم ولكنها عملية  ليلة الفائدة .
*
*
8-الفلاك :
*
*الأعراض : تفد السمكة لونها وتصير شاحبة ترخي زعانفها  والجلد يصبح لزج ، وتظهر نقط دم حمراء صغيرة على الجسم والزعانف ويكون  التنفس سريعا في هذه الحالة .
*
*العلاج : تعالج السمكة بخمس نقط من 5 % ميثيلين أزرق لكل جالون ماء أو 1 – 100 محلول فورمالين وماء .
*
*9-البثور :
*
*الأعراض : ليست إصابة محدودة ولكنها مجموعة من طفيل السيروزا ، عبارة عن بثور على الجسم .
*
*العلاج : غير معروف علاجه ، ويمكن نقل السمك المصاب في  الحال وعلاجه كما في علاج النقط البيضاء فإذا فشل العلاج يجب قتل السمكة  المصابة حتى لا تعدي السمك السليم  * .

*10 -العلقة :
*
*الأعراض : الطفيل مرئي ملتصق بجسم السمكة ويمتص دمها .
*
*العلاج : ضع السمكة المصابة في 2.5 % محلول ملح لمدة نصف ساعة ثم التقط الطفيل الباقي بواسطة ملقط ومس المنطقة تحته بالميكروكروم .
*
*
11 –قملة السمك :
*
*الأعراض : طفيل خارجي مرئي للعين يلتصق بجلد السمكة بواسطة ماصتين ويعيش على الدم الذي يمتصه من السمكة .
*
*العلاج : يجب إزالة الطفيل من على جسم السمكة بواسطة  ملقط ثم تمس النقطة الناتجة بعد إزالة الطفيل بماء الأكسجين أو الميكروكروم  ، فإذا صعب إزالة الطفيل فمسه بقطعة من الملح وحديثا أمكن القضاء على قمل  الماء باستخدام مركب تري كلورفون 1 مجم لكل لتر .
*
*
12 – بروز القشور :
*
*الأعراض : تبدأ القشور في البروز من على الجسم كله  وتتحرك السمكة ببطء وتزداد سرعة التنفس ويشل الذيل وتبقى السمكة في جانب  الحوض من أعلى .
*
*العلاج : أوروميسين 25 مجم لكل جالون ماء مع تغيير الماء كل أسبوعين .
*
*
13 – السل :
*
*الأعراض : فقدان الشهية ، بطء في الحركة نقص في الوزن ظهور نقطة صفراء على الزعنفة الذيلية وهو غير معد للإنسان .
*
*العلاج : ستريتوميسين وبارا امينو ساليسلك الحامض Pas في الحالات الحديثة بواقع 10 حبات لكل جالون ماء .
*
*
14 - مرض القطيفة :
*
*الأعراض : نقط أصغر من النقط البيضاء لها مظهر مخملي قطيفي الشكل على الجسم الذي يظهر كما لو كان عليه بودرة صغيرة الذرات .
*
*العلاج : كما سبق ذكره عند علاج النط البيضاء وذلك باستعمال مركب انتي هوايت سبوت .* 

*15 – مرض النيون تترا :
**الأعراض : تتكون نقط على الخط الأزرق المخضر لسمكة النيون تترا وهذه المساحة تمتد وتزيد مع تطور المرض .
*
*العلاج : غير معروف علاجه ولكن يجرب علاجه بـ 250 مجم لكل من التراميسين والأوروميسين معا لكل 15 جالون من ماء الحوض .
*
*
16- ظهور السمك تحت الماء مباشرة :
*
*الأعراض : ظهر السمك تحت الماء دلالة على تلوث الماء أو  تلوث الحوض بوجود بقايا متعفن من الطعام أو سمك ميت ترك في الحوض سهوا أو  ارتفاع نسبة ثاني أكسيد الكربون .
*
*العلاج : غير ثلث كية مياه الحوض ثم شغل الهواء جيدا  فربما يكون ضعيفا أو متوقفا ، ثم ارفع سبب التلوث . 17 – اهتزاز السمك :  الأعراض : تتأرجح السمكة في الحوض وتفقد توازنها وهذا غالبا ما يكون نتيجة  انخفاض كبير في درجة الحرارة أو غذاء غير مناسب يسبب إصابة الأمعاء  بالبكتريا أو بعض الاضطرابات بالمثانة الهوائية . العلاج : يستخدم جرام ملح  لكل لتر ماء واغمس السمكة في هذا المحلول لفترة قصيرة ثم ضعها مرة ثانية  في الحوض واعتمد في التغذية على الغذاء الحي لمدة ثلاثة أيام .
*
*18 – فتح الفم بصفة دائمة :
*
*الأعراض : تفتح السمكة فمها دائما وهو ما يكون نتيجة  ابتلاعها لقطعة حصى صغيرة أو نقص اليود الذي يسبب أورام في الغدة الدرقية  مصحوبة بظهور نقط حمراء صغيرة أسفل الفم مباشرة .
*
*العلاج : إذا كان السبب ابتلاعها الحصى فاستخرجه ، وإن كان السبب نقص في اليود استعمل غذاء غني باليود مثل هيرموفلاكس .
*
*
19-هناك بعض الأخطاء التي يقع بها الهواة المبتدئين ومنها غسل الحوض بالماء  والصابون كما نعرف كلنا أن الصابون والمنظفات من المواد الكيمائية وكلها  مواد قاتلة للأسماك ويجب عليك غسل الحوض بالماء فقط أو تنظيفه جيدا من  الصابون إذا اضطررت لذلك . عدم وضع أي شئ معدني في الحوض لان المواد  المنحلة من المعدن ذات اثر سام للأسماك لذلك استخدم المواد البلاستكية أو  الزجاجية .
*
*عدم إمساك السمكة باليد حتى لا تؤثر على المادة المخاطية  المحيطة بها والتي تحميها من الميكروبات ويجب استخدام شبكة خاصة لذلك  الغرض. تبديل ربع ماء الحوض كل أسبوعين لتجديد الماء وتجديد الأكسجين  وتجديد المواد العضوية في الماء غسل فلتر الحوض كل أسبوع على الأقل .* 
*نصيحة* 

 *يجب أن تبعد غذاء الأسماك عن الأطفال أو تضعه في مكان  آمن حتى لا يعبث الأطفال بالطعام وإعطاء الأسماك الغذاء بكميات كبيرة  وتتكرر هذه العملية كلما أتى شخص يجد الطعام أمامه فيطعم الأسماك مما يضر  بالأسماك ويعجل في تلوث الحوض من بقايا طعام الأسماك التي سوف تترسب في قاع  الحوض مما يؤدي إلى مرض الأسماك والقضاء عليها فاحرص على انك وحدك من يطعم  السمك أو أن تكون موجود حين يطعم أطفالك الأسماك واحرص على أن لا يزيد  الطعام عن الحاجة لدى الأسماك حتى لا يلوث الحوض وسوف تعرف كمية الطعام  الكافية لأسماكك مع الوقت والخبرة ولن تكون هناك إي مشكلة تواجهك إذا أتبعت  نصيحتي واحرص على أن تشتري الطعام الملائم لأسماكك من البائع ويجب أن تنوع  في الطعام من وقت إلى آخر واختر الطعام المنتج من شركات معروفة وعالمية  حتى تضمن أحسن نتيجة وسوف تجد في موقعي أسماء أشهر شركات الأسماك في  العالم.

**الفلتر*




 

 *الفلتر هو جهاز أساسي لتهيئة البيئة المناسبة لعيش  الاسماك حيث تنشاْ داخله البكتيريا المفيده التي تقوم بتحليل الفضلات  الضارة التي تخرجها الاسماك داخل الحوض.
هنالك ثلاث أنواع من فلترة الماء أهمها الفلترة البيولوجية التي تعتمد على  الاوكسوجين في الماء والبكتيريا في الفلتر وعلى سطح حجارة الحوض لتحويل  الفضلات السائلة والصلبة إلى مواد غير سامة
هناك عدد من أنواع الفلاتر التي يمكن استعمالها وهي:*

*فلتر  خارجي: Canister: ينصح به للمسامك متوسطة الحجم والكبيرة(70 سم فما فوق).  قم باختيار فلتر الذي يستطيع ضخ من 5خمس إلى عشر مرات كمية الماء مي الحوض  خلال ساعة*

*فلتر خارجي* 

 

*فلتر كهربائي داخلي: power filter: ينصح به  للمسامك متوسطة الحجم (70 سم إلى متر بسعة حوالي 150 متر ماء) أو كفلتر  مساعد في المسامك الكبيرة*
*فلتر صندوق باستعمال مضخة الهواء(Box filter): يستعمل في المسامك الصغيرة, 50 سم فما دون.*
*يعبئ الفلتر باستخدام أنواع خاصة من المواد من  أهمها، قطع السيراميك الخاصة التي يوجد فيها مسام كثيرة تمكن الكثير من  البكتيريا من التواجد والفوم القطني الذي يشكل شبكة للفلترة الميكانيكية  والذي تتكائر عليه البكتيريا بسبب كثرة مسامه.*
 

*الديكور* 

*ويشمل الاحجار بسمك حوالي 3 سم، يستحسن ان يكون غامق  اللون ويمنع منعا باتااستعمال حجارة من الأرض أو الانهر أو البحر أو اصداف  بحرية في تجهيز المسامك ويستوجب شراء هذة الحجارة والديكورات من محلات  الحيوانات الاليفة حيث يجب أن تكون هذة الاحجار لا تصدر اي مواد ملحية في  الماء وان تكون معقمة من جميع أنواع الامراض التي تتواجد في الانهر والبحار  والتي لا تسطيع اسماك الزينة احتمالها* 
*الديكورات تشمل أيضا النباتات الصناعية الخاصة وبعد  الديكورات التي تعمل على بستخدام ضخ الهواء ويمكن وضع بعض الزينة مثل صخر  مخصوص تختبئ فيه بعض الاسماك الضغيره لكي لا تاكلها الام ويجب عدم وضع اي  مواد حديد داخل الحوض لانها سامة للسمك!* 

*ادوات تنظيف المسامك* 

*يتواجد في محلات الحيوانات الاليفة مضخات ماء شبيهة  بمضخات الكاز البيتية ولكن تتمتع بفوهة كبيرة تمكن من تنظيف الرواسب على  أرض الحوض وبين الحجارة بسهولة. هذه المضخات ضرورية لكل من يقوم بتربية  اسماك الزينة. وأيضا الحديد والمواد المعدنية والصابون وكل مايفرز روائح  أيضا يعتبر كمادة سامة للسمك في الحوض .
*

*ادوات التدفئة* 




 

 *لتربية الاسماك الاستوائية (Tropical Fish) وهي لاسماك  الأكثر شيوعا والأجمل في هذه الهواية, يتعين المحافظة على درجة حرارة ثابتة  للماء. درجة الحرارة المناسبة تعتمد بالأساس على نوعية السمك ولكن معظم  أنواع الاسماك تعيش بين درجة حرارة 20-30 درجة مؤية وجب المحافظة على الحد  الادنى من الحرارة خاصة في الشتاء. لهذا الغرض تستعمل دفاية خاصة توضع داخل  الحوض وتعمل على تسخين الماء والمحافظة على درجة حرارة ثابتة باستخدام  نظام ثرمستات. كما تسطيع مراقبة الحرارة باستخدام مقياس حرارة يلصق على  الزجاج أو يوضع داخل الماء. ان تغير درجة حرارة الماء لا يجوز ان يتجاوز  الدرجة المؤية الواحدة في اليوم لمنع حدوث امراض للاسماك ولذلك يتعين  انتقاء دفاية بسعه كافية تستطيع المحافظة على درجة ثابتة حسب حجم الحوض كما  ينصح باستخدام احواض كبيرة حيث ان التغيير في درجة حرارة الحوض الكبير هي  بطيئة بالمقارنة مع الاحواض الصغيرة مما يجعل بيئة الحوض ملائمة أكثر  لتربية الاسماك* .​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*أسماك الملاك الامبراطور

Emperor angelfish
*






أسماك الملاك الامبراطور من أجمل انواع الاسماك على هذه الارض و هو من أسماك البحر الاحمر
 المتواجدة في المياه الاقليمية المصرية و كذلك هي من اشهر اسماك الزينة للمياه المالحة و قليلة هي
 المعلومات عن هذه السمكة الرائعة 




******
*
و سيكون ترتيب الموضوع كالاتي :-
*
1- الاسم

2- التصنيف

3- الموطن , التوزيع الجغرافي

4- مواصفات و معلومات عن أسماك الملاك الامبراطور 

5- تربية أسماك الملاك الامبراطور
 
6- صور لأسماك الملاك الامبراطور

7- مقاطع مرئية لأسماك الملاك الامبراطور 

************

1- الاسم 

الاسم بالعربية :- أسماك الملاك الامبراطور , أسماك الملاك الامبراطوري

الاسم بالانجليزية :- Emperor angelfish, Imperator Angelfish, Imperial Angelfish

الاسم باللاتينية (العلمي) :- Pomacanthus imperator

***********

2- التصنيف

Kingdom: Animalia

Phylum: Chordata

Class: Actinopterygii

Superorder: Acanthopterygii

Order: Perciformes

Family: Pomacanthidae

Genus: Pomacanthus

Species: P. imperator

***

المملكة :- الحيوانية

الشعبة :- حبليات

الطائفة , الصف :- الأسماك شعاعية الزعانف

الرتبة العليا :- شوكيات الزعانف , شائكات الزعانف

الرتبة :- اسماك شبيهة الافراخ , شبيهة السمك الفرخ , شبيهة الفرخيات (perch-like) و يطلق عليها
 ايضاً فرخيات (Percomorphi) و كذلك شائكات الزعانف (Acanthopteri). و هي من اكبر رتب
 الفقاريات و هي ايضاً تضم 40% من جميع انواع الاسماك العظمية اي تضم  7000 نوع ينتمون
 لـ 155 فصيلة . و هي تضم اشكال و احجام مختلفة من انواع الاسماك منها ما يصل طوله لـ 7مم 
و منها ما يصل طوله لـ 5 امتار و تلك الرتبة ظهرة لاول مرة و تنوعت في أواخر العصر الطباشيري. 

الفصيلة :- أسماك الملاك البحرية و هذه الفصيلة تحتوي على سبعة اجناس يندرج تحتهم 86 نوع .
و تتواجد في الشعاب الضحلة بالمياه الاستوائية في المحط الاطلنطي و الهندي و غرب المحيط الهادئ .
و الاسم اللاتيني يعود لاصل اغريقي و هو مكون من مقطعين الاول : Poma و يعني غطاء 
و الثاني:  acantha ويعني شوكة و ذلك لوجود عظمة مدببة بين الخد و غطاء الخيشوم و هذا ما يميز
 اسماك الملاك عن غيرها من الاسماك الاخرى . 
 
الجنس :- أسماك الملاك , جنس ينتمي الى أسماك الملاك البحرية و هي تتواجد حول الشعاب
 المرجانية . و هي اسماك ذات الوان زاهية متنوعة و جميلة .

النوع :- سمك الملاك الامبراطور

**********

3- الموطن , التوزيع الجغرافي 






هذا النوع من أسماك الملاك يتواجد في المحيط الهندي و الهادئ من البحر الاحمر و حتى هاواي و جزر أوسترال .

***********

4- مواصفات و معلومات عن سمك الملاك الامبراطور











أسماك الملاك اليافعة يكون لونها ازرق غامق مع وجود خطوط شبه دائرية لونها ازرق فاتح الى لبني و
 ابيض اما البالغ منها يكون لونه ازرق مع خطوط صفراء مع شريط اسود حول العينين و الجزء 
الامامي من الوجه يكون لونه ابيض عند البالغين , تحتاج صغار أسماك الملاك   الامبراطور لفترة من 24 الى 30 شهر حتى تكتسب الوان البالغين و يصل طولها   لـ 40 سم في البحار.

و اسماك الملاك الامبراطور تعيش حول الشعاب المرجانية في المناطق الضحلة و من عمق متر و 
حتى عمق 100 متر.

**********

5- تربية أسماك الملاك الامبراطور

أسماك الامبراطور اسماك حساسة جداً لذلك فقد تنفق بسبب نقص او سوء التغذية   او سوء النقل او عدم التأقلم لذلك يجب الحرص عند تربية هذا النوع الجميل .

الحجم :-  يفضل عند الشراء اختيار الاسماك التي يتراوح طولها بين 10-14 سم و هي اكثر ملائمة للتأقلم بسرعة .  

طبيعة المياه :- يجب ان تكون المياه رائقة نظيفة و المرشح (الفلتر) جيد يعمل بإستمرار, و بالطبع المياه
 تكون مياه مالحة والثقل النوعي ( *S*pecific *g*ravity) بين 1.022-1.025 و درجة الحموضة
 pH بين 8.2-8.4 . و درجة الحرارة بين 22-27 درجة مئوية.و يجب تغيير 30% من ماء الحوض شهرياً .

الحوض :- يجب ان يكون الحوض كبيراً اي لا يقل عن سعة 400 لتر اي بطول 150 و عرض 50 و
 ارتفاع 60 سم  مثلاً  و يجب ان يكون الحوض نظيفاً بإستمرار  ويجب وضع جرش نظيف و يفضل
 عدم وضع احجار  ملونة او جيرية و توضع بعض الصخور و  بعض قطع الشعاب المرجانية 
الحجرية و نباتات لان هذا النوع من الاسماك يحب الاختباء و خاصة ليلاً .

الاضائة :- يجب توفير إضائة مناسبة لمدة لا تقل عن 12 ساعة يومياً تضاء بالنهار لان تلك الاسماك
 نهارية النشاط .

شركاء الحوض :- لا يوضع مع الاسماك المفترسة و يفضل وضعه مع الاسماك من نفس الجنس .

الامراض :- تصيبه الامراض التي تصيب الاسماك الاخرى سواء بالطفيليات الخارجية او الداخلية او
 امراض عضوية و غيرها الا انها حساسة جدا من جهة الطفيليات و التي تصاب بها بسرعة اذا وجدت
 احد الاسماك مريضة في الحوض لذلك يفضل عزل اي سمكة يبين عليها ملامح المرض حتى تتعافى و 
كذلك اي سمكة جديدة يجب عزلها مدة اسبوعين للتأكد من سلامتها قبل وضعها بالحوض .

الغذاء :- اسماك الملاك الامبراطور تتغذى على الاسفنج و الطحالب و غيرها من الكائنات الحيوانية و 
النباتية في البحر و في الحقيقة يجب توفير غذاء مشابه لذلك يوجد إسفنج مجمد و طحالب مجففة تباع 
لتغذية الاسماك لكن في الغرب و عموماً يجب توفير غذاء حيواني و نباتي لهذا النوع من الاسماك كما 
انها تتأقلم على الاغذية الجافة في الاسر . و في الحقيقة لقد قرأت لمربيين يقومون بتجهيز الحوض قبل
 التربية بفترة تسمح فيها بنمو الطحالب داخل الحوض ليوفر غذاء هامشي طيب بالاضافة الى ما يقدم له
 من غذاء . و في الحقيقة الدود و الجمبري الصغير و الاسماك الصغيرة و الدود المجفف و اوراق 
الخس و السريس (بعد وضعها في ماء مغلي لمدة 5 دقائق ) و يمكن تقديم الطحالب النهرية و التي 
يوجد منها في مياه نهر النيل و لكن بعد غسلها جيداً و هي تباع في بعض المناطق لاستخدامها في الصيد
 و نادراً ما تباع في سوق الجمعة بالسيدة عائشة لتغذية صغار الاسماك بها . و تلك الاغذية قد تكون
 وجبة مغذية و مفيدة و بديلة عن الاغذية التي قد لا نجدها في السوق المحلي و اذا حضر الماء بطل
 التيمم من يستطيع توفير الغذاء المناسب فليعتمد عليه في تغذية هذه الاسماك البديعة .

التكاثر :- في الحقيقة مسألة انها تعيش في ازواج طوال العمر تحتاج لبحث حيث انها في البحار تعيش 
منعزلة او ازواج او مجموعة من ذكر و بعض الاناث التي يسيطر عليها هذا الذكر الا ان البعض 
يفترض انها تعيش ازاوج من ذكر و انثى و عموما الزوج يتكاثر و تضع الانثى البيض إعتمادا على
 حركة المد و الجزر و دورة القمر و عوامل البيئة المحيطة و في الاسر عندما تكون البيئة مناسبة 
ستقوم الانثى بطرح البيض بشكل عشوائي على ارضية الحوض .

العمر :- يتراوح عمرها بين 10-15 عام في البحار اما في الاسر فغير محتمل ان يصل لهذا العمر
 الا اذا توافرت جميع الظروف الملائمة لها .

************​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

معلومات عن السمك و أنواعه
​ 
 





السمك أو الأسماك هي من الحيوانات الفقارية ذوات  الدم البارد التي تعيش في الماء, هناك أنواع عديدة من الأسماك أكثر 27000  نوع مما جعلها أكثر الفقاريات تنوعاً. للسمك حراشف و زعانف و غلاصم  (خياشيم) يتنفس بها.


الأسماك بعضها يعيش في الماء العذب في البحيرات و النهار و الاهوار وبعضها الأخر يعيش في المياه المالحة في البحار و المحيطات .


بعض الأسماك تكون صغيرة وبطول 1 سم أو أقل وبعضها الأخر كبيرة وطويلة قد  يصل طولها إلى 15 متر ووزنها إلى 15 طن كما في سمك القرش و الحوت.






أكثر أنواع الأسماك تعتبر غذاء رئيسي للبشر, ومن أنواع الأسماك التي تكون  مرغوبة أكثر من غيرها مثل سمك الكارب Carp وسمك القد Cod وسمك الرنجة  Herring وسمك السردين Sardines وسمك التونة Tuna.






أغلب أنواع الأسماك لها عظام وبعض الأنواع الأخرى مثل القرش ليس لها عظام  حقيقية بل هي غضروفية . بعض العلماء لا يعتبرونها أسماك حقيقية, ولكن أغلب  الناس يدعونها بالأسماك.






بعض الأنواع الأخرى من الحيوانات التي تعيش في البحر مثل نجمة البحر  Starfish وقنديل البحر Jellyfish تدعى كذلك بالأسماك ولكنها ليست بالأسماك  ولا يحوي جسمها على عظام, وكذلك نوع آخر من الكائنات المائية تعرف  بالكائنات الرخوية ذات الصدف مثل المحاريات المختلفة ، وهناك القشريات مثل  الروبيان والجمبري و السلطعونات .







تاريخ السمك

لا يعرف بدقة متى انتقلت اللافقاريات إلى فقاريات، لأن هذا الانتقال تم منذ  عهد سحيق يتجاوز أربعمائة و خمسين مليون سنة، أي في الالعصر السلّوري  الأدنى، والمعروف أن الأسماك هي الفقاريات الأولى التي ظهرت على سطح الأرض،  وكانت جميعها في أول الأمر تنتمي لمجموعة الأسماك المدرعة.

وحتى العصر السلّوري الأعلى كانت أنواع الأسماك لا تزيد في الطول على عشرة  سنتيمترات، ثم بدأت تظهر بعد ذلك أنواع من الأسماك المدرعة أرقى و أكبر  حجماً وقد أمكن العثور على بقايا الهياكل العظمية الخارجية من هذه الأسماك و  قلّما عُثر على هياكلها الداخلية، و يمكن اعتبار الأسماك مستديرة الفم  المعاصرة من أحفاد تلك الأسماك المدرعة القديمة.

و لا يمكن على وجه الدقة تحديد أصل الأسماك المدرعة، بيد أن هناك احتمالاً  يشير إلى فصيلتين يمكن أن تكون إحداهما أصل هذه الأسماك، وهما الجرابتوليتا  وهي من صف الهِيدرَوَانيات التي تنتمي إلى شعبة الجوفمعويات مثل الهيدرا  والمران وغيرهما، و الفصيلة الثانية هي التريلوبيتا " أو ثلاثية الفصوص، و  هي حيوانات قشرية تنتمي إلى شعبة المفصليات.






و مما يرجح هذا الاحتمال أن كلاً من الجرابوليتا والتريلوبيتا و صلتا إلى  أقصى مراحل تطورهما في العصر السلّوري. قد تكون فصائل أخرى تفرعت عن هاتين  الفصيلتين، إلا أنه من الأرجح أن المفصليات كانت هي الأصل في نشأة الأسماك،  فلكيّ يعيش كائن حي في الماء على شكل سمكة، ينبغي أن تتوافر فيه بعض  الشروط لكي يتلاءم مع هذه البيئة المائية، حتى يضمن سرعة الحركة في الوسط  المائي الثقيل، و طبيعة الجوفمعويات لا تؤيد احتمال وجود هذه الشروط، لكن  ثبت أن المفصليات منذ العصر الكامبري في أول الحقب القديمة كانت تتحرك و  تزحف على قاع البحر، فمن المحتمل لذلك أنها عاشت على أكثر من صورة، كما  يفعل بعض أنواع سرطان البحر حتى الآن في المحيط الهندي.

ولكي يعيش الكائن الحي بطريقة سليمة، يجب أن يزود جسمه بما يساعده على  الإحساس بالوسط المحيط به. وقد نتج عن هذه الحاجة نمو أعضاء الحس، و هي  أجسام عضوية يمكن أن تتأثر بالجاذبية و الطاقة الضوئية و الحرارية و غير  ذلك .

حلقة الانتقال الأولى بين الفقاريات واللافقاريات لابد أنها كانت كائناً  يشبه إلى حد كبير حيوان السهم، و لم يكن لهذا الكائن هيكل داخلي، لكنه كان  مزوداً تحت النخاع الشوكي بجهاز عصبي مركزي، عبارة عن خيط من الخلايا  المرنة يسمى الحبل العصبي، و من هذا الكائن البدائي الذي يشبه السهم نشأت  الأسماك الغضروفية الأولى، التي تطورت فيما بعد إلى الأسماك العظمية، و  تكونت فقرات حول الحبل العصبي لحمايته من الأخطار التي تنتج عن الحركة  السريعة التي كانت تقتضيها حياة هذه الأسماك في الماء، ثم تضخم الجزء  الأمامي من حبلها العصبي ليكوّن المخ. و نشأت الخياشيم فيما بعد متطورة من  الجزء الأمامي من القناة الهضمية في السهيم البدائي، الذي كان يعمل كجهاز  للتنفس يمتص الأكسجين المذاب في الماء و يحوله إلى الدم.






بسبب التطور الفجائي العظيم الذي مرت به اللافقاريات خلال العصر السلوري،  يرجح أن التريلوبيتا أو ثلاثية الفصوص اضطرت إلى أن توسع مجال حياتها، وأن  تزيد من سرعة حركتها، حتى يتسنى لها ضمان البقاء في صراعها مع غيرها من  الكائنات البحرية، و يبدو أن بعضها نجح في التلاؤم مع الظروف الجديدة.

وتتطلب سرعة الحركة في الماء شكلاً خاصاً للجسم، يحقق أقل قدر من المقاومة،  وتتطلب أيضاً جهازاً يساعد على الاندفاع في الماء، فكان شكل السمكة نتيجة  حتمية لظروف البيئة التي عاشت فيها الأسماك الأولى. وهكذا تطورت  اللافقاريات إلى هيئة الأسماك المعروفة برؤوسها المدببة التي تتصل بالجسم  اتصالاً مباشراً دون عنق. كما بدأ الجزء الخلفي يتدرج في الانحدار عند  الوسط، حتى يصل إلى نهاية مدببة عند الذنب، وتطلب الأمر وجود قائمة على  نهاية الجسم تساعد سرعة الحركة، فكان لابد أن تتشابه الزعنفة الذيلية ، كما  دعمت الزوائد الزعنفية الصدرية بأشعة قوية قصيرة تساعد السمكة على السباحة  السريعة.






و خلال العصر الديفوني -أي منذ حوالي ثلاثمائة و خمسين مليون عام- حدثت في  القشرة الأرضية تغيرات هائلة، نتج عنها أن تطورت الكائنات الحية التي كانت  موجودة حينذاك؛ حتى تتلاءم مع ظروف الحياة الجديدة، و حين تعاقبت على الكرة  الأرضية فترات من المطر الشديد، و فترات من الجفاف و الحرارة، كان على  الأسماك أن تتطور حتى تتلاءم مع الظروف المحيطة بها، فكان أن تتطورت إلى  أسماك رئوية تستطيع أن تبني لنفسها في الطين جحراً تعيش فيه، وبها ثقب يدخل  منه الهواء الجوي، و كانت تبقى في جحورها حتى تجتاز الجفاف، ثم تعاود  حياتها في الماء عند هطول الأمطار. و كانت هذه الأسماك الرئوية تنتمي إلى  صف الأسماك المصلبة الأجنحة وفيها نشأت البرمائيات، كالضفدع والسلمندر.






وقد كانت هناك عدة أنواع من ذوات الغلاصم الكيسية، منها صفّان عاشتا خلال  العصرين السلّوري و الديفوني، هما الأناسبيدا و كانت تعيش على القاع، و لها  درع عظمي صلب يغطي جزءها الأمامي عند الرأس.

وهناك صفات مميزة في تركيب الجسم تدعو إلى الاعتقاد بأن سمك الجلكي والسمك  المخاطي - وهما من الأسماك عديمة الفكوك- هما السلالة المباشرة الباقية  لهذه الكائنات البائدة التي بدأ حجمها صغيراً لا يتجاوز بضعة سنتيمترات، ثم  ازدهرت في العصرين الديفوني و العصر الكربوني الأدنى، حيث عثر على حفريات  من الأسماك المدرعة الرؤوس يبلغ طولها أكثر من ستة أمتار، يرجح أنها أسلاف  سمك القرش الذي وجدت له حفريات منوعة مبعثرة في العصرين السلّوري الأعلى و  الديفوني الأدنى، مما يدل على أن أسماك القرش جاءت بعد الأسماك ذات الغلاصم  الكيسية.

من المعتقد أن الأسماك الأصلية، و هي الأسماك العظمية، كانت امتداداً لتطور  أحد فروع سمك القرش في أوائل العصر السلّوري، و أقدم فصيلة معروفة من هذه  الأسماك هي الحفشيات الأولية التي كانت موجودة في خلال العصر الديفوني، و  وصلت إلى أوج نموها خلال العصر الكربوني، و بقيت حتى نهاية العصر الجوراسي و  مازالت هناك فصائل قليلة تنتمي إلى هذه الحفشيات الأولية تعيش حتى وقتنا  هذا. إلا أن الرتب التي تكون معظم الأسماك العظمية الباقية للآن لم تظهر في  الحقب المتوسطة، و كان تطورها سريعاً و يتمثل معظمها في العصر الايوسيني و  في بداية الحقب الحديث.

و تعرف العصور الثلاثة المتأخرة في الحقب القديم بعصر الأسماك، و هي العصر  السيلوري و الديفوني و الكربوني و لكن الأسماك الحقيقية أو العظمية لم تبلغ  أوج حياتها إلا في العصر الكربوني و لم تظهر أنواع يمكن مقارنتها بالأسماك  الموجودة الآن إلا في عصر الزواحف الذي جاء بعد ذلك، كما لم تظهر الفصائل  السائدة للآن إلا في عصر الزواحف الذي جاء بعد ذلك، كما لم تظهر الفصائل  السائدة للآن إلا في عصرالثدييات و هو أحدث هذه العصور الجيولوجية.

هناك من أنواع الأسماك العظمية الآن ما يفوق في العدد أي شعبة من شعب  الحيوانات الفقارية الأخرى، و تتعدد فيها الأشكال والأحجام والألوان كما  يختلف بعضها عن بعض في كثير من الأحيان اختلافاً كبيراً في تركيبها  الداخلي، و تعيش في جميع البيئات المائية.


الصفات العامة للأسماك






مثل الفقاريات الأخرى، تمتلك الأسماك هيكلاً محورياً أو العمود الفقري. يقع  تجويف الجسم الذي يحتوي على الأعضاء الحيوية في الجزء الأمامي من بطن  السمكة، أما الجزء الخلفي الذي يقع خلف تجويف الجسم فيتكون معظمه من عضلات و  وظيفته الأساسية هي دفع الأسماك في الماء و يسمى بالذيل أو الذنب. يغطى  غالباً جسم الأسماك بحراشيف . وتكسو جلود الأسماك أيضاً طبقة من مادة  مخاطية تكمل ما للقشور من وظائف وقائية؛ فهي تحيط بالفطريات والجراثيم التي  قد تعلق بجسم السمكة وتشلّ حركتها فتنزلق وتسقط دون أن تصيبها بضرر، أما  إذا فقدت السمكة جزءاً من حراشفها، فإن الميكروبات تستطيع أن تصل إلى الجزء  العاري الخالي من المادة المخاطية فتتعرض السمكة لكثير من الأمراض.

كما تتميز الأسماك أيضاً بوجود الزعانف التي تدعمها أشواك شعاعية غضروفية أو عظمية؛ و الزعانف تكون فردية أو زوجية.


ألوان الأسماك






تختلف ألوان الأسماك ما بين الرمادي الفاتح، و الأحمر الزاهر، و البني الذي  تشبه خضرة، إلى الألوان القاتمة التي اختصت بها أسماك القاع، و تمتاز  الأسماك العظمية عادة بجمال ألوانها وتعددها، بينما تتجانس الألوان في  الأسماك الغضروفية .

تكتسب الأسماك ألوانها من أصباغ راسبة أو معلقة في خلايا خاصة ذات أضلاع أو  فروع؛ و تحتوي الخلايا المضلعة على الصبغ الأصفر، بينما تحتوي المتفرعة  على الصبغ البرتقالي والأحمر والبني والأسود. وهناك خلايا أخرى متفرعة،  تتكدس فيها بلورات عاكسة للضوء من مادة تسمى " الجوانين"، وهي من إنتاج  المواد الزلالية المهضومة، ويحملها الدم إلى هذه الخلايا التي تكثر على بطن  السمكة ويعزي إليها اللون الأبيض والفضي.

وتختلف مقادير الصبغ والبلورات من سمكة لأخرى.. فإذا ما كثرت الخلايا  المحتوية على الصبغ، وكانت الألوان زاهية وواضحة؛ وإذا ما كثرت الخلايا  البلورية، أصبحت الألوان باهتة؛ وعند انتشار السوائل الملونة داخل الخلايا  يكتمل لون السمكة ويزداد وضوحاً، وإذا تراكمت الخلايا المختلفة الأصباغ  بعضها فوق بعض ينتج منها ألوان متعددة، كما أن الغوانين يستطيع أيضاً تحليل  الضوء إلى ألوان الطيف.

وتستطيع الأسماك في كثير من الاحيان أن تماثل بيئتها، للتتقي عدوها أو  تباغت فريستها.. فتأخذ بعضها ألوان الأعشاب البحرية، وتأخذ الأخرى أشكال  المرجان وألوانه، كما تتخذ أسماك القاع ألواناً تشبه الألوان السائدة فيه.






ولا يعد انتشار الضوء وتخلله طبقات المياه أكثر من أربعمائة متر، وينتج من  هذا أن أسماك السطح تكون زاهية اللون، بينما تتجانس الألوان كلما ازدادا  العمق حتى تصبح باهتة في الاعماق السحيقة وكذلك تبهت ألوان الأسماك التي  تسكن المغاور والكهوف المائية المظلمة، ولكنها تستعيد ألوانها عندما تتعرض  للضوء

هناك عوامل أخرى، إلى جانب الضوء، كثيراً ما تؤثر في ألوان الأسماك. كشفت  علاقة بين عين السمكة و الألوان عندما غطي الجزء الأسفل من العين صار لون  السمكة زاهياً، و لم تسبب تغطية الجزء العلوي أي تغيير في لون السمكة، مما  يدل على أن جزء الشبكية الأسفل يؤثر في لون الحيوان. كما لوحظ أن سمك موسي  يستطيع أن يكتسب ألوان القاع بعد أن يطيل النظر إليها و ذلك لأن عين السمكة  تنقل صور المرئيات إلى العصب البصري ثم إلى المخ ثم إلى العصب الودي الذي  يتصل بجميع الخلايا الملونة و بذلك تأخذ السمكة لون البيئة التي تعيش فيها  مثل السمكة المرجانيه.






للحرارة أثرها في ألوان الأسماك، فهي تسبب انتشار السوائل الملونة في داخل  الخلايا؛ كما أن حالة السمكة الصحية تؤثر إلى حد كبير على لونها.

كما تتغير ألوان الأسماك بوجه خاص في وقت التزاوج إذ يبدو الذكر في أبهى  حلة وأزهى لون، حتى يستطيع إغراء الانثى واجتذابها، ويرجع هذا إلى التغيير  في الألوان إلى نشاط الغدد التناسلية. وللاسماك صفات مشتركة فهي : تتكاثر  بوضع البيض في الماء ويغطى أجسامها قشور وتتنفس بواسطة الخياشيم.


تحياتى​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

سمكة الذئب


*سمكة مجهولة لدى بعض الهاوين 
وحتى بعض المحترفون لا يعرفون عنها أي شيء حتى أنهم لم يروها قبل الآن
ألا وهي أسماك (ذئب الماء )













*

*



* 



* 







]
الإسم العلمي الخاص بها :
Hoplias malabaricus

بعض الأسماء التي تسمى بها :
guabina, traira, tigerfish, tiger characin, tararura, haimara.wolf fish.water wolf

أماكن تواجدها في الطبيعة : 
أمريكا الاستوائية - المناطق السهلية لأمريكا الوسطى - أمريكا الجنوبية الاستوائية و الشبه استوائية - جزيرة ترينيلاند

شكلها :
طبعاً بكل سهولة يمكنك رؤية أسنانها القاطعة كما أن جسمها المغزلي الرشيق يعطيها سرعة إنقضاض رهيبة 

وهي من الأسماك الليلية أي أنها تنشط بالليل لذلك يمكنك ملاحظة بريق عينيها  بالإضائة الخافتة كما أنها في النهار تقعد في مكانها دون حراك أو بحركة  بطيئة جداً أما في الليل فقد تهجم على أي شيء قد يتحرك أمامها ولو كان حشرة  لذلك هناك احتمالات كثيرة للقفز خارج الحوض ولذلك فإن مربي هذه السمكة  يضعونها في أحواض كبيرة و بدون صخور و يكون مغطّى جيداً لمنعها من القفز .
إن هذه الأسماك هي أسماك ماء عذب كما قلنا و هي من الأسماك ليست غريبة  المظهر ولكن الغريب فيها هو شراستها التي لا يمكن لأي نوع من الأسماك  إلتهامها .
بل إنها تتربص بعدوها الذي قد يكون أي نوع من الأسماك أو الطيور أو الزواحف المائية الصغيرة كالتماسيح مثلاً و تلتهمها .

حتى البيرانا التي تصنّف من أكثر الأسماك شراسة و فتكاً فهي تخاف منها و  تهرب إذا كانت هذه الأسماك أكبر منها حجماً كما أن بعض أهالي أمريكا  الجنوبية يسمّونها بالأسماك آكلة البيرانا pirana eater
أما عندما تكون هذه الأسماك بطول 10-15سم فيكون فمها لا يزال صغيراً نوعاً ما ولم تأخذ الشراسة بشكل كبير من والديها 

وهي من الأسماك ليست بطيئة النمو و يمكن أن تصل من حجم 8سم الى 16 سم خلال 3أشهر 
أي بمعدل 3سم شهرياً و طبعاً بتوافر جميع أشكال التغذية الصحيّة .
وأقصى حجم لها تم الوصول له في أحواض الزينة الاصطناعية هي 45 سم 
أما في الطبيعة فقد وجدت أسماك بطول 90سم

صحيح أنا ما هو معروف عنها هو أطول شي 50سم
وهي من الأسماك طويلة العمر الى حد ما و تعيش ما يقارب 15 سنة وطبعاً الأعمار بيد الله
وهي أسماك ليلية كما ذكرت سابقاً أي أنها لا تتحرك في الحوض إذا كان الضوء مركزاً فيه
لذلك فإن كل من يربي هذه السمكة يوفر لها حجم حوض كبير بالنسبة لحجمها و يوفر لها الإضائة الخافتة طبعاً

فإن أقل جحم حوض يجب وضعه لهذه الأسماك هو بطول 1 متر ولا يهم الارتفاع ولو  كان 25سم فذلك لا يهم .ويجب أن تكون التربة رملية حتى يسهل على هذه السمكة  الإختباء في الرمال دون مضايقة خارجية

التغذية المثالية :
مثلها مثل الأسماك المفترسة الأخرى
أسماك - لحوم نيئة - الكبدة - القريدس- صفار البيض - العلف الجاف كما  يمكنها أكل أي شيء وهي سهلة التعوّد على الأكل الجديد مهما كان نوعه .

تحديد الجنس:

في الحقيقة لم أجد أي معلومات عن تحديد الذكر من  الأنثى مع البحث الجاد ولكن قرأت أن الأنثى تكون أكبر من الذكر الذي في نفس  عمرها كما يكون لونها أغمق بقليل كما يوجد على الأنثى نقاط صفراء أعمق من  النقاط الصفراء التي توجد أحياناً على الذكر في بعض أجناسها

التكاثر:

التكاثر عند هذه الأسماك صعب جداً في الأحواض المنزلية وذلك لسببين:
1-تحتاج الى مساحات مائية كبيرة و عميقة نوعاً ما وهذا ما لا يتم تواجده في الأحواض المنزلية .
2-هذه الأسماك لا تحمي فراخها ولا يتم التفريخ إلا ليلاً أي عند نشاط باقي الأسماك التي من نفس نوعها 
أي أنه لا يتم إباضة إذا أحس أحد الأبوين بأي خطر محدق 
يعني بمختصر العبارة لازم يكون الزوج لوحده بالحوض 

و بعد حصول الإباضة بعشر دقائق يجب إزالة الأبوين بحرص شديد لأن الأبوين قد يحاولان هرس و عض أي مخلوق يحاول الإقتراب من بيوضهما .
يجب أن يفصل الأبوين بحوضين مشابهين للحوض الأول تماماً وإلا لن يبيضا مرة ثانية 

و إذا وضعا في حوض واحد فربما يقتل الذكر إنثاه لإعتقاده بأنها تخلّت عن البيض 
إذا لم يتم إزالة الأبوين و تركهما مع البيوض فسوف يأكلان الفراخ بعد ليلة واحدة * 

​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

تنين البحر المورق 

 التنين الذي يظن نفسه شجرة!


 *  لكل مخلوق مهما كان صغيراً أو  ضعيفاً مميزات وصفات تجعله يتأقلم للبقاء في البيئة التي يعيش بها، ولعل  أجمل وأغرب طرق البقاء هي التخفي ولكن في أعماق البحر: 
*​*
**






هل تتخيلوا أن هذه الوريقات الصغيرة التي تشاهدونها في الصورة هي في الحقيقة.. سمكة!! 

إنها “تنين البحر المورق” وهو أحد أنواع الأسماك من عائلة تسمى  Syngnathidae، وهي نفس العائلة التي تضم حصان البحر (تلاحظون تشابهه مع  حصان البحر). 







المدهش  في هذا الكائن هو قدرته على التنكر في صورة نبات بحري لأن جسمه مغطى  بنتوئات تشبه أوراق الشجر ليتخفى بها عن أعدائه، والعجيب أن هذا الكائن لا  يستخدم هذه النتوئات في التجديف (كما قد يخطر على بالكم)، لأنه لو استخدمها  في التجديف سينكشف أمره، لكن ما يحدث هو أن هذه الوريقات تبقى ثابتة بينما  يتحرك تنين البحر بواسطة زعانف شفافة غير ظاهرة ليصعب على أي عدو  ملاحظته!! 







صحيح أن اسمه كتنين يذكرنا بالوحوش الأسطورية العملاقة، لكن وحشنا الذي نتحدث عنه اليوم صغير “بعض الشيء” لأن طوله لا يتعدى 45 سم! 







ويمتاز وحشنا الصغير بأنه كائن عائلي متعاون لأن أنثى هذا التنين تضع البيض على ذيل الذكر حتى ينمو! 

حيث تضع الأنثى غالباً 250 بيضة تأخذ 9 أسابيع حتى تنضج. 








يعيش تنين البحر  المورق في جنوب وغرب استراليا، وعلى الرغم من أنه ليس له أعداء في الطبيعة  إلا أن اصطياد الصيادين له بسبب شكله الجميل جعله من المخلوقات المهددة  بالانقراض، لذا وضعته الحكومة الاسترالية على قائمة المخلوقات المحمية  رسمياً من الدولة. ​*​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*معجزة ولادة الدولفين بالصور


*الدولفين  من الحيوانات المحببة للصغار والكبار لما لها من شعبية ومعروفة بأنها  صديقة للإنسان ،وهو حيوان ثديي مائي يعيش في البحار والمحيطات ، ويهوي  المياه المكشوفة والساحلية، ويشير الخبراء إلى أنه نادراً ما يقترب من  الشواطىء أو من المياه الضحلة. 

ويبلغ طول الدولفين العادي  حوالي 2,6 متر ، ويزن نحو 140 كج، وعادة ما يكون الذكر أكبر قليلاً من  الأنثى وهذا الجنس ينقسم إلى أجناس فرعية توجد في البحار والمحيطات  المختلفة، وبحسب البيئة والموقع الجغرافي يختلف لون وحجم الدلافين ، ويتغذي  على الأسماك في المقام الأول، وزعانفه كلها حادة مثلثة الشكل. 

سنشاهد معجزة إلهية وهي ولادة دولفين فى أحد حمامات السباحة ولا يسعنا إلا قول سبحان الله فى خلقه






































والجدير بالذكر أن العلماء اكتشفوا مؤخراً مجموعة من حيوانات الدولفين البرية تسير على ذيولها وهو سلوك عادةً ما تقوم به حيوانات الدولفين المستأنسة بعد تدريبهم علي ذلك.

ورصد العلماء وهم من جمعية مراقبة الدولفين والحيتان الاسترالية، هذا السلوك وسط مجموعة من حيوانات الدولفين التي  تعيش عل السواحل الجنوبية لاستراليا قرب منطقة اديلايد، ولم يتوصل العلماء  إلى سبب واضح وراء هذه الظاهرة، حيث لم يرصدوا أي نوع من التدريب وسط  مجموعة الدولفين تتعلم من خلاله من بعضها البعض وقالوا أن هذه العادة ربما نشأت كشكل من اشكال " الثقافة" بين هذا النوع من الثدييات البحرية.

وأوضح  العلماء أننا نقوم بمراقبة منتظمة الآن لتحديد إذا كان هناك آي شيء يقف  وراء هذه الإعادة، لكن إلى الآن لم نتوصل إلى أي شيء ،وفسر بعض العلماء هذه  الظاهرة بتعلم عادة المشي على الماء من دولفين أنثى كانت قد احتجزت منذ 20  عاماً في فترة قصيرة في حوض لحيوانات الدولفين لعلاجها، ويقولون أنها قد تكون التقطت هذا الحركة من مراقبة الدولفينات الأخرى 
​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*السمندل 
سمكة غريبه تعيش في خليج المكسيك *

*هذا الحيوان الغريب والذي يشبه السلمندر هو حيوان مائي بالكامل  ويتنفس بالخياشيم ولا يتنفس الهواء الحر وتوجد منه أربعة ألوان وتربيته  سهلة نوعا ما ويمثل حيوان المبتدئين الذين يرغبون بتربية الأحياء المائية  للمياه العذبة . من الأمور الغريبة هو قدرة الحيوان على تعويض الأعضاء  المفقودة من الخياشيم ( والتي تبدو وكأنها خارجية وتسمى بالإنكليزية Limb)  ويمكن ان يعوض هذه الخياشيم خلال 8 أسابيع . وجد الحيوان منذ عام 1830 في  مجموعة قنوات في المكسيك وهي قناة Xochimilcho حيث وجد في تلك المنطقة فقط  والحيوان اليوم يعد من الحيوانات النادرة ومن ثم تباع في المحلات والأسواق  بسعر مرتفع ( وجميعها تم إكثارها في مزارع ومشاتل خاصة ) يمكن ان يعيش  الحيوان الى 10 سنوات ويتوفر بالون الأبيض ، البني المرقط ، الرمادي او  الرصاصي والفضي واللون الرمادي والبني هو اغلب الألوان المتوفرة*


*



*




*الاسم العلمي : Ambystoma mexicanum*

*الاسم التجاري : Axolotl اكسولوتل*

* النمو : الى 30 سم*
* الموطن : المكسيك*
* الحرارة : 10 الى 25م *











*التربية والتكاثر : *



*التربية في احواض مائية ولاداعي لمناطق ظهور او جزر  او صخور وغيرها أي تربى كأي سمكة عادية وحوض 60 × 40 × 40 سم كافي لتربية  زوج بالغ منها ويجب توفر فلتر وإضاءة وهيتر ( ولو انه يتحمل حرارة منخفظة  الى 10م ) ولكن من المفضل ان يحفظ الحيوان في 20 الى 23م ، الماء نظيف خفيف  وحامضي (Ph: 6 الى 7 ، Gh : 10 درجات ) . من الأمور المثيرة الأخرى إضافة  الى تعويض الأنسجة المفقودة هو ان الحيوان يعيش حياة حيوان برمائي على  الرغم من انه حيوان مائي أي انه مثل السلمندر يطرح البيض في الماء ويفقس  على شكل فراخ صغير وتمر بمرحلة تطور مثل الضفدع ولكن الحيوان يبقى في الماء  ولا يتحول الى برمائي . وقد وجد انه بإضافة هرمون اسمه Thyroxine فان  الحيوان يفقد الخياشيم ويتطور ويتحول الى سلمندر هو السلمندر المكسيكي ؟ او  في حالة زيادة اليود في الغذاء فانه أيضا يتحول الى السلمندر المكسيكي وفي  حالة إضافة غذاء بدون يود وعدم إضافة هرمون الثايروكسين للماء يبقى  الحيوان مائي .*















*الغذاء*

*  يكون بالعلف الحي المجمد او الطازج ، يمكن وضع النباتات الطبيعية المائية  او الاصطناعية مع النباتات الطافية ومن المحبذ وضع أماكن ظليلة او مخابي في  الحوض مثل الجذوع وغيرها .*


*



*





*الاكسولوتل من الأحياء المائية الصلبة والقوية  والتي تتحمل الظروف الصعبة كما انه من الكائنات التي يمكن تركها بدون  متابعة للأيام وهو لا يحتاج سوى الى بضع وجبات من الطعام أسبوعيا مما يمثل  حيوان جيدا للمبتدئين .*



*



*






*



*





*



*






*



*





*



*






*



*






*



*






*



*






*



*






*



*

 ​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*سمكة الإنقليس 
السمكة التي من الصعب رؤيتها

* *




ليبتوسيفالوس Leptocephalus و التي تعني الرئس الصغير و هي فصيلة رئيسية  لأنواع اليرقات البحرية المتميزة من خلال الجسم الطويل و الرقيق ذو الرئس  الصغير و الميزة الأكثر أهمية هي أنها شفافة بنسبة تفوق ال99% و يتبع هذا  النوع من اليرقات لفصيلة تدعى EELS و تعني سمكة الإنقليس أو ثعبان البحر و  هي تعيش في أعماق مياه المحيطات*
*سمكة الإنقليس، السمكة التي من الصعب رؤيتها*
*، يبلغ طولها ما بين 60-300 ملم، و لكونها شفافة لدرجة أنه يصعب مشاهدتها فإننا محظوظين لكوننا نشاهدها الأن*
*



*
*



*
*



*

*
*​ ​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*سمــكه النيمــو...!*






*راح نتكلم ب هذا الموضوع عن سمكه برتقاليه معروفه باسم نيمو*

_*تتمتع  سمكة المهرج بشعبيه كبيره عند الغواصين و كذلك عند المربيين الهواة  للاسماك البحريه لما تتمتع به من الوان جميله وطريقة عيشها و حين مداعبتها  لشقائق البحر. تنحدر سمكة المهرج من عائلة امفيبريون بيسينكتوس ومن اشهرها  سمكة النيمو*_






_*الوصف  : سمكة المهرج صغيره يبلغ حجمها الاقصى12 سم , لونها برتقالي وتتميز بثلاث  خطوط بيضاء عريضه عاموديه يقع الخط الامامي خلف العين مباشره و الخط  الثاني و الاوسط يقسم السمكه من النصف اما الخط الثالث فيقع بالخلف وقبل  الزعنفه الذيليه,ويحدد الخطوط البيضاء خطوط سوداء اللون, وهكذا ميزها  الخالق بألوانها الزاهيه والجميله وهذا ايضا ما يجعلها فريسه مغريه للاسماك  الاخرى الكبيره.*_






_*الموطن  : توجد اسماك المهرج في المناطق المرجانيه الضحله والمياه التي تتراوح  درجة حرارتها ما بين 20 و 25 سيليزيه, ويتخذ سمك المهرج من شقائق البحر  بيتا له*_
_*وتسمى  هذة النبتة ( شقائق النعمان او شقائق البحر) وهي شبيه بالنباتات او  بالزهره الكبيره رخوي له مجسات سامه يحتمي بينها سمك المهرج اذا تعرض للخطر  , يسكن في الحيوان الواحد خمسة سمكات على الاكثر).*_





_*الغذاء  : تتغذى سمكة المهرج بشكل اساسي على العوالق مثل البلانكتون وتقتات ايضا  على بقايا الطعام كما تأكل الطفيليات و شقائق البحر عند موته بعد نزع  مجساته السامه.*_






_*التناسل  : تبيض سمكة المهرج الانثى ما بين 600 الى 1600 بيضه , حيث تضع بيضها اسفل  شقائق البحرحيث يعيش الزوج و يعتني الذكر بالبيض الى حين ان يفقس, *_
_*يفقس  البيض بعد مضي من 9 الى 10 ايام من تخصيبه, تعيش اسماك المهرج الصغيره مع  والديها في نفس شقائق البحرالى ان تصبح فتيه ومن ثم تذهب كل سمكه لايجاد  مؤوى اخر لها في شقائق اخر لها , تعيش سمكة المهرج ما بين 6 الى 10 سنوات.*_





_*نادرا  ما تبعد سمكة المهرج عدة امتار عن شقائق البحر الذي تعيش فيه, وعندما  تلاحق من قبل سمكه اخري تجدها تتغلغل بين مجسات شقائق البحر وتحتمي فيه  ومقابل هذه الحمايه التي يوفرها شقائق البحر تقوم سمكة المهرج بالعنايه  وتنظيف شقائق البحر من المخلفات وقد تصل احيانا الى درجة الغذاء له في بعض  الاحيان, فنستطيع هنا ان نقول ان هناك علاقه تكافليه بين شقائق البحر و  سمكة المهرج *_







_وهذا مقطع للمهرج نيمو

_[YOUTUBE]P6tft3gJxcE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
    [YOUTUBE]0xN9Qj-Lsmo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​ 

​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*معلومات عن الدولفين*











 الدولفين ينام بعين واحداثبتت ابحاث في علوم المحيطات ان  الدلافين طورت آلية للتكيف مع محيطهافي مواجهة معضلة البقاء مستيقظة لتتمكن  من التنفس او الموت اثناء النوم،فيغفو نصف دماغها خلال النوم بينما يبقى  النصف الآخر مستيقظا.ويوضح جون كيرشو، المسؤول عن الحيوانات في حديقة  مارينلاندفي انتيب على الكوت دازور ان "التنفس لدى الدولفين عمل اراديوليس  لا اراديا كما هي الحال عند الانسان. في وسط المحيط،سيكون الغياب عن الوعي  امرا قاتلا. فاذا توقف عن التنفس، سيموت.ولكي يتمكن من "النوم مع البقاء  مستيقظا"، "يطفىء" الدولفين نصف دماغهبينما النصف الآخر يؤمن التحكم  بالوظائف الحيوية وفي طليعتها التنفس.وخلال فترات النوم هذه، تصبح عملية  تحول الاغذية بطيئة ولا تعود الحيواناتمن فصيل الحوت تتحرك. وهكذا عندما  تكون الدلافين نائمة،يمكن رؤيتها عائمة على سطح المياه مع عين مفتوحة  وزعنفة خارج المياه.ثم تغير الجهة التي تنام عليها، فتصحو الجهة النائمة من  الدماغ وتغفو الاخرى،وتفتح العين المغمضة وتنام الاخرى.ويمكن "للنصف  الواعي من الدماغ" ان يؤمن بهذه الطريقةالوضع المثالي للجسم من اجل البقاء  على سطح المياه ما يسمح بالتنفس.وتم اثبات هذا "النوم الاحادي الجانب" من  خلال ابحاث في المختبر.وتمكن الباحثون من قياس الذبذبات الدماغية البطيئة  على النصف "النائم"،فيما الآخر واع وتسجل فيه ذبذبات سريعة. وبعد مرور  عشرين دقيقة،يصبح رسم الذبذبات مقلوبا.وتنام الدلافين ثماني ساعات في اليوم  بهذه الطريقةبشكل متقطع وتتراوح اوقات نومها بين دقائق الى ساعتين.ويقول  جون كيرشو "في الواقع، لا نعلم ما اذا كانت تنام حقااو ترتاح فقط لان  الدلافين تستيقظ فجأة ما ان نقترب منها.فهي ليست مثل دببة البحر التي  تستيقظ بصعوبة.ويمكن للاشخاص الذين يعتنون بالحيوانات في حديقة مارينلاندان  يلاحظوا مراحل النوم النصفي هذا لا سيما خلال فترات المراقبة الليليةالتي  يقومون بها لدى ولادة صغير لدلفين. ويقول المسؤول "نراهم ينسابون بهدوءعلى  سطح الحوض، لا سيما بين الساعة الثانية والساعة الخامسة فجرا.واشارت دراسة  اجراها اختصاصيون في طب الاعصاب في جامعة كاليفورنيانشرت اخيرا الى ان  الدلافين المولودين حديثا يبقون مستيقظينطوال 24 ساعة خلال الاسابيع  الاولى. وتراقب الامهاتباستمرار اولادهن ولا ينمن بالتالي هن ايضا لا  ينمن.وتاتي هذه الخلاصة مخالفة للنظريات المعتمدة حتى الآن حول تطور  الثديياتالتي تعتبر من الحيوانات التي تنام كثيرا بعد ولادتها  مباشرة.ويتطلب الامر اشهرا عدة لكي يتبنى صغير الدلفين نمط الحياة العادي  للدلافين،اي النوم لمدة خمس الى ثماني ساعات يومياوليصبح في امكان الام  الدلفين ان تحصل على اوقات من الراحة.لغة الدولفين...تحتوي على 32 صوتاكشفت  الأبحاث العلمية الحديثة أن للدولفين لغة خاصة به ,تتكون من 32 صوتاً  مختلفاً يستعملها للتفاهم ,وأن لكل دولفين صوته المميز.ويستخدم هذا النوع  من الحيوانات الثدييه الذبذبات الصوتية للملاحة,ويستطيع التعرف على حجم  وبعد وسرعة أي شئ في أعماق البحارمن خلال الا ستماع إلى الذبذبات الصوتية  التي تصدر عنه.كما كشفت الأبحاث أن سمع الدولفين مرهف لدرجةأنه يستطيع أن  يلتقط أي صوت تحت الماء على بعد 15 ميلاكما يمكنه التمييز بين شكلين كرويين  لا يختلفان أكثر من ربع بوصهفي الحجم والجدير بالذكر أن سلاح البحرية  الأمريكييقوم بتدريب الدلافين على العثور على الألغام البحرية,ونادرا ما  تخئ هذه الحيوانات الذكية في العثورعليها .هذا ويتمتع الدولفين بحس جماعي  مميز فعندما يجد نفسهمثلا في خطر يصدر صوتا يشبه الصفير يجذب رفاقه فيأتون  فورا لنجدتهولوكان بحاجة لهواء فإنهم يرفعونه إلى سطح الماء  ويساندونه بأجسامهم حنى يسترد عافيته حتى لو استغرق الأمر عدة أيام! 









 
 ​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

الأخطبوط

 


 




 


 ا*لأخطبوط* من الأحياء المائية المميزة. و تعيش الأخطبوطات أساسا في بحرالصينوالبحر المتوسط، وعلى امتداد سواحل هاواي وأمريكا الشمالية وجزر الأنديز الغربية.
 

 من أغرب الكائنات الحية 
 

 غريب الشكل و له صفات قد يعتقد البعض أنها مجرد خيال ! 
 


 للأخطبوط ثلاثة قلوب، اثنان منهما يضخان الدم إلى الغلاصم، في حين أن الثالث يضخ الدم إلى باقي الجسم. يحنوي دم الأخطبوط على بروتين _الهيموسيانين_ الغني بالنحاس وذلك من أجل نقل الأكسجين.
 

 وللأخطبوط عينان كبيرتان وفكان قويان  قاسيان يلتقيان في نقطة تشبه منقار الببغاء، ويستعمل الأخطبوط أذرعه ليمسك  بالسرطانات، (جراد البحر) والرخويات والأسماك الصدفية الأخرى. ولكي يفصل  بين أجزاء الأصداف، يقطع غذاءه بفكيه القرنيين.
 



 




 



 له 8 أذرع مغطاة من باطنها بممصات قوية يستخدمها في الامساك بفرائسه من أسماك والأحياء المائية الأخرى.

 






 




 

*ذكائه*
 

 محدود ولم يتميز عن غيره من الحيوانات  البحرية.إلا أنه يعتبر الأخطبوط هو الحيوان الأذكى في عالم اللافقاريات،  وهي الحقيقة التي جعلت علماء البحار لا يكفون عن اختبار خلاياه العصبية.  وكان باحثان إيطاليان قد اجريا تجربة على مجموعة من الأخطبوطات في تسعينات  القرن العشرين حيث قاما بتعليمها كيفية التمييز بين كرة حمراء وأخرى بيضاء.  وعندما كان الاخطبوط يختار الكرة الحمراء، كان الباحثان يقدمان له كمية من  الغذاء كنوع من المكافأة، أما إذا وقع اختياره على الكرة البيضاء فكان يتم  تعريضه كنوع من العقاب، لشحنة كهربائية خفيفة تشعره بألم بسيط . وبعد ان  اتم الاخطبوط 16 محاولة، وصل إلى مرحلة أصبح بعدها لا يختار إلا الكرة  الحمراء، والواقع أن القدرة على التمييز بين الأشياء وحفظ الدرس لأسابيع  عدة، من الملكات التي تتميز بها الثدييات التي تمتلك دماغاً متطوراً جداً  كالإنسان مثلاً!، أما فيما يتعلق بالأخطبوط، فدماغه بسيط التركيب من حيث  إنه لا يتكون إلا من كمية صغيرة من الخلايا العصبية التي تكون بدورها حلقة  حول قناة البلعوم، وعلى الرغم من ذلك نجد أن الاخطبوط قادر على القيام  بإنجازات أو أعمال لا يمكن أن يقوم بها أي حيوان آخر من اللافقاريات، وقد  أثبتت التجربة التي قام بها الباحثان الإيطاليان، أن الأخطبوط قادر على  تعلم سلوك معين من خلال ملاحظة تصرف أقرانه، فبينما تسعى مجموعة من  الاخطبوطات إلى اختيار الكرات الحمراء المطلوبة، تحاول مجموعة أخرى تعلم  التصرف أو السلوك الصحيح من خلال مراقبتها لما يحدث من خلف إحدى الواجهات  الزجاجية، وعندما أخضعت هذه المجموعة للتجربة السابقة ذاتها، كانت تتوجه  بسرعة لاختيار الكرة الحمراء، فهل الأمر مجرد مصادفة ام ان الاخطبوط يتمتع  بذكاء فطري يميزه عن اللا فقاريات الأخرى؟! الواقع أن الاجابة عن هذا  التساؤل لم يتم التأكد منها حتى الآن، حتى ان باحثة أمريكية حاولت إعادة  التجربة السابقة من جديد، لكنها لم تتوصل إلى النتائج نفسها .
 

 _*التكاثر*_
 

 الطريف أن التكاثر بين ذكر الأخطبوط  وأنثاه يجري عن بعد أي من دون اتصال بين جسديهما، حيث يمد الذكر أحد مجساته  الطويلة المنتهية بميزاب (مزراب) ويدخله في تجويف يؤدي إلى المبايض، وهناك  يفرغ الذكر جرعات من حيواناته المنوية، وتقوم الأنثى بالاحتفاظ بها لعشرة  شهور، وذلك داخل غدة تقع بالقرب من المبايض، وعندما تجد الأنثى عشاً  ملائماً يحفظ بويضاتها، تقوم بوضع البويضات الملقحة التي يصل عددها إلى 200  ألف بويضة فيه. وتبقى الأنثى تحرسها وتتوقف عن التغذي. ولكي تتجنب عدم  تعرض بويضاتها إلى الاختناقات بفعل الجزئيات العالقة في الماء تقوم  بتنظيفها بأطراف أذرعها وتعيد تجديد الماء المحيط بها وذلك بالنفخ عليه  باستخدام ماصة أو رشافة. وتستمر عملية حضانة البويضات لفترة تتراوح بين  أسبوعين و11 أسبوعاً، ويعتمد ذلك بالطبع على درجة حرارة المياه. والمفارقة  المثيرة ان انثى الاخطبوط تتعرض للموت عقب هذه الفترة نظراً لعدم حصولها  على أي تغذية، كنها تترك وراءها آلاف الاخطبوطات الأخرى! ويقال ان  الاخطبوطات الجديدة المولودة تكون يتيمة الأم، بمجرد خروجها من البويضات  ورؤية نور الحياة. ويتوجب عليها البحث عن غذائها باستخدام 3 شفاطات في كل  ذراع أو مجس فقط! كا عليها ان تتعلم بمفردها كيف تتخفى من الحيوانات  القانصة الأخرى وذلك باستخدام 70 خلية ملونة فقط! الجدير بالذكر ان صغار  الاخطبوط لا يمكنها في هذه المرحلة تشكيل ألوان في جلدها بما يتلاءم مع لون  الأرضية التي تتخفى داخلها، بل تكتفي بجعل جلدها قاتماً أو فاتح اللون.  وتبدأ صغار الاخطبوط السباحة في المياه لمدة ثلاثة أشهر ثم ينتهي أمرها  بالركود عند القاع نظراً لوزنها الثقيل.
 

 




 

 _*الاحساس*_
 

 كما نعرف فإن للأخطبوط ثماني اذرع  طويلة أو ما تسمى بالمجسات، كل ذراع أو مجس مجهز ب 240 شفاطة “فم لاصق”  وعندما تنقبض العضلات التي تغطي الشفاطات تتكون فيها شفطة تجعلها تلتصق  بالصخور أو بالضحية. ويستطيع الاخطبوط من خلال هذه الشفاطات التعرف إلى شكل  الأشياء التي يلتقطها بها، كما يمكنه التعرف إلى طعمها، وتغطي الشفاطات  كميات كبيرة من المستقبلات الحسية تفوق قدرة لسان الإنسان على الإحساس بطعم  الأشياء من ناحية مرارتها وحموضتها أو حلاوتها بعشر مرات. ويمكن للأخطبوط  ان يغير لونه في أقل من ثانية، حيث تغطي جلده ملايين الخلايا الملونة التي  تخضع لسيطرة النظام العصبي. ويطلق على هذه الخلايا تعبير “كروماتوفور”  وتمتلئ هذه الخلايا بصبغات سوداء أو بنية أو صفراء وهي محاطة بألياف عضلية  عندما تنقبض تتوسع الخلايا ومعها الصبغات مشكلة بقعاً تعمل على اسوداد  الجلد، وفي المقابل، يقوم الحيوان بإرخاء عضلاته فيما لو أراد مفاجأة خصمه  أو الاختفاء تحت الرمال، وفي هذه الحالة تتقلص، الخلايا الملونة، وتكوّن  الصبغات نقاطاً غير مرئية بشكل يصبح معها جلد الحيوان فاتح اللون .
 


 يتميز الأخطبوط بسرعة السباحة في  المياه كما أنه يستطيع تغيير لونه ليناسب البيئة التي يختبئ بها في انتظار  فرائسه التي تصبح عديمة القدرة عندما يمسك بها.
 



 ينمو الأخطبوط ليصل إلى أحجام عملاقة وقد وصل حجمه في السواحل الأسترالية إلى 18 مترا أي ما يعادل بناء بست طوابق
 


 في بعض البلدان الساحلية يؤكل لحم  الأخطبوط ويعتبر شهياً. وتنتمي الأخطبوطات إلى مجموعة من الأسماك الصدفية  تدعى الرخويات . وتتضمن تلك المجموعة أيضًا المحار والقواقع. والحبارات  رخويات كالحبار والأسماك الهلامية التي ليست لها أصداف خارجية.
 


 _*كحيوان اليف*_
 

 كان ملهماً للعديد من صناع أفلام السينما فتخيلوه وحشاً بحرياً عملاقاً يغرق السفن ، وهو ليس صحيحاً فالأخطبوط من حيوانات القاع.
 


 




 

 




 

 




 


 كيف يصطاد الاخطبوط فريسته ؟ 
 


 يحقن الأخطبوط سمًا يشل فريسته. يحمل  الأخطبوط الأسترالي ذو الدوائر الزرقاء سم أعصاب بإمكانه أن يقتل إنسانًا.  ويبلغ حجم أغلب الأخطبوطات حجم قبضة اليد تقريبًا. أما الأخطبوط العملاق  فيبلغ طوله 6م من طرف أحد الأذرع إلى طرف الذراع الثاني في الجانب الآخر من  الجسم.
 


 

 عندما يتعرض الأخطبوط لخطر ويستثار من  أحد فسرعان مايغير لونه فيجعله أزرق أو بنيًا أو رماديًا أو أحمر أو أبيض  بل مجردًا من اللون حتى يستطيع الانسجام مع ما حوله، وتضع أنثى الأخطبوط  عنقودًا يحوي نحو 100,000 بيضة. ويلتصق البيض بالصخور ويفقس في شهرين  تقريبًا. وترعى الأنثى البيض ولاتأكل خلال هذه الفترة. وتبدأ الصغار في  الحصول على طعامها بنفسها بعد الفقس مباشرة !!! 
 




 _*هل تعلم من هم سحرة البحار ..؟؟*_
 


 




 


 تمتلئ البحار بالسحرة .. إلا أن  أشكالهم ليست مثل سحرة أفلام ( هاري بوتر) .. وعلى الرغم من ذلك فسحرة  البحار يمكلون العديد من الحيل السحرية .. هل تعلم من هم سحرة البحار؟؟؟؟  انها حيوانات الأخطبوط التي لا تعدم وسيلة في تغيير شكلها ,, فقد تختفي عن  أنظار أعدائها خلف سحابة من الحبر الأسود الذي تقذفه من كيس خاص ... وممكن  أن تجعل من نفسها كائنا غير مرئي .. أو تخفي نفسها بين صخور قاع البحر  وتبدو أنها جزء منه ,, كما أن بعض انواع الأخطبوط يلون نفسه بألوان جميلة  مبهرة .. والبعض الآخر يحافظ على نفسه من أعدائه بما يفرزه من سموم مميتة .
 

 ولقد ظهرت حيوانات الأخطبوط والحيوانات الرخوية عامة منذ 400 مليون سنة .. إلا أن هذه الحيوانات خجولة 



"..ولعلك لم تشاهد احداها سابحا في مياه البحار ... فهي بارعة في الإختباء و الإيتعاد عن أعين الناس .. تماما مثل السحرة من البشر .
 



والحيل التي يقوم بها الأخطبوط :-
 1- السموم سلاح فعال :
 


 




 



 يفرز الأخطبوط ذو الحلقات الزرقاء blue-ringed أحد  أكثر السموم فتكا في العالم. وهو يحتفظ بالسم في لعابه ,ويستخدمه لشل حركة  سرطانات البحر التي تصر على مهاجمته , فإنه يعتبر سلاحا قويا ضد أعدائه
 

 الأخطبوط الواحد من هذا النوع أصغر من  حجم كف اليد , ولديه من السم ما يكفي لقتل عدد كبير من البشر . ويقوم هذا  الأخطبوط بتحذير من حوله من الكائنات الأخرى مظهرا مدى خطورته التي تدل  عليها الحلقات الزرقاء الكبيرة .. فتسارع هذه الكائنات بالابتعاد عن طريقه  .. وتختار لنفسها طريق السلامة ..
 



 2- تحركات سحرية
 



 أغلب حيوانات الأخطبوط ليست ماهرة في  السباحة . وهي تتغلب على ذلك عادة باستخدام أذرعها للزحف على قاع المحيط .  كما أنها تستطيع أن تضغط جسمها لتمر عبر الفتحات الضيقة كما لو كانت تنتقل  من غرفة لأخرى عبر ثقب المفتاح . كثير من هذه الحيوانات تستطيع أن تدفن  أجسامها في الرمال أو الطين . وبعضها يمكن أن يسبح عبر رمال القاع , بيبنما  يبرز إحدى عينيه من آن لآخر مثل نظار الغواصة للتأكد أن الماء آمن
 . 
 

 وهناك نوع  من حيوانات الأخطبوط يسمى الأخطبوط المغامر يقضي طول حياته سابحا في  المحيط المفتوح داخل صدفة بناها بنفسه يستخدمها كأنها زورق
 


 3-القوى السحرية لصغار الأخطبوط









​ لا  تعرف صغار الأخطبوط آباءها أبدا .. فهي تخرج من البيض في حجم أقل من بذرة  البازلاء , لذا فوجب عليها استخدام كل ما لديها من قوة وذكاء للبقاء على  قيد الحياة , إلا أن بعض صغار الأخطبوط تتميز بروح مغامرة .. وتندفع  لاكتشاف العالم من حولها .. فتجرفها تيارات المحيط بعيدا . وعلى الرغم من  أن أجسامها رهيفة شفافة فهي تستطيع أن تغير ألوانها .. وافراز الحبر الأسود  , بل إن ما يقطع من أطرافها ينمو من جديد .
 







 




أما صغار الأخطبوط ذات الحلقات  الزرقاء فهي أكبر حجما وأسرع نموا وتطورا من أنواع الأخطبوط الأخرى , وهي  تستقر في قاع البحر .. ثم تبدأ في صيد السرطانات الصغيرة ..بينما تظهر  الحلقات الزرقاء على أجسامها لتحذر من حولها من الأعداء
 


 4- أساتذة التنكر
 

 لا يوجد  حيوان على وجه الأرض له القدرة على تغيير شكله بصورة أفضل من الأخطبوط . في  لمح البصر يستطيع أن يغير لونه وأن يجعل سطحه أملس أو أن يبرز أشواكه .
 



وتستخدم  بعض أنواع الاخطبوط هذه التغيرات كنوع من أنواع التمويه , لتنسجم مع البيئة  المحيطة بها , كما توجد انزاع أخرى تستجمع قدراتها المختلفة لتتنكر كما  تحب في أشكال وألوان فصائل مختلفة من الأسماك . فالأخطبوط هو أستاذ من  الدرجة الأولى في التنكر

​ 
 5- فنان في الهروب
 



 




 

 إذا لم يحقق التنكر ما يرغبه الأخطبوط  ..فانه يلجأ للاختفاء عن عيون أعدائه خلف ستارة من الحبر الأسود .. وتساعده  هذه الحيلة على الهرب في سرعة مهارة قبل أن تنقشع سحابة الحبر الأسود ..  ويكشف المهاجم هروب الفريسه بعد فوات الأوان
 


 _6- عصا الساحر_
 



 




 

 




 


 يستخدم  الأخطبوط ذو الدثار ( عصا سحرية ) قاتلة لابعاد المهاجمين .. فهذا الأخطبوط  لديه زوجان من اللوامس التي تشبه المجسات اللاسعة لقنديل البحر .. ويحمل  هذه اللوامس في أذرعه العليا فإذا ما اقترب منه عدو ما .. برزت هذه اللوامس  في وجه المهاجم لتحذيره ليبقى بعيدا
 


 7- أذرع مزيفه​  
​  




 تلجأ بعض  حيوانات الأخطبوط إلى حيل صعبة وخطيرة للغاية , فتقطع واحدة من أذرعها  وتبعد عنها بسرعة , بينما تظل الذراع تلتوي لعدة ساعات , وفي بعض الأحيان  تبدأ هذه الذراع في الزحف نحو المهاجم لتشتت انتباهه في الوقت الذي يكون  الأخطبوط قد فر بعيدا , وسرعان ما تنمو له ذراع جديدة بدل القطوعة
 



 8- الإختباء .. الحيلة الأخيرة
 


 قد يفشل  الأخطبوط في نفث الحبر الأسود في وجه مهاجمه .. وقد لا يستجيب أعداؤه  للألوان التحذيرية التي تلون بها .. وربما يكون تنكره ليس محكما بدرجة  كافية .. فماذا يفعل ؟ تبقى لديه حيلى عجيبة.. فهو يرفع أذرعته الثماني  لأعلى فتأخذ شكل صدقة يختبئ هو داخلها ​ 
​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*سمكة الفراشة المنمقة
 
 Ornate Butterflyfish

**





و سيكون ترتيب الموضوع كالاتي :-

I حقائق

II صور 

III مقاطع مرئية






 I حقائق

1- الاسم

* الاسم بالعربية :- سمكة الفراشة المنمقة , المزخرفة

* الاسم بالانجليزية , الشائع :- Ornate Butterflyfish

* الاسم العلمي :- Chaetodon ornatissimus






2- التصنيف

 Kingdom: Animalia 

 Phylum: Chordata 

 Class: Actinopterygii 

 Order: Perciformes 

 Family:Chaetodontidae 

 Genus:Chaetodon

Subgenus: Citharoedus

 Species: C. (R.) semilarvatus 

 ---

 المملكة :- حيوانات

 الشعبة :- حبليات

 الطائفة :- الأسماك شعاعية الزعانف , الأسماك شعاعيات الزعانف 

 الرتبة :- أسماك شبيهة الافراخ , شبيهة السمك الفرخ , شبيهة الفرخيات (perch-like) و يطلق عليها
 ايضاً فرخيات (Percomorphi) و كذلك شائكات الزعانف (Acanthopteri). 

 الفصيلة:- أسماك الفراشة (Butterflyfish)- و هي تضم ايضاً سمك الراية (bannerfish) و سمك 
المرجان (coralfish) و هي فصيلة من الأسماك البحرية التي تعيش في المياه الأستوائية  و هذه
الفصيلة تضم 120 نوع في 10 أجناس .و هذه الاسماك تعيش في مناطق الشعاب المرجانية في 
المحيط الهندي و الهادئ و الاطلنطي.

 الجنس :- سمك الفراشة 

و هذا الجنس يضم 10-13 جنيس يندرج تحتهم 90 نوع حي من اسماك الفراشة و التي تعيش في 
المياه الأستوائية و المدارية و هناك اقتراحات و اراء لاعادة التصنيف و وضع اجناس عليا و تقسيم تلك
الانواع عليهم.

 النوع :- سمكة الفراشة المنمقة






3- الموطن , التوزيع الجغرافي







تتواجد في  المحيط الهادئ و خاصة وسط و غرب المحيط الهادئ و بالقرب من سواحل هاواي و من 
هاواي و حتى استراليا بالحاجز المرجاني العظيم و في المحيط الهندي و حول سواحل اندونيسيا و
ماليزيا .





4- معلومات عن سمكة الفراشة المنمقة

 <*> المواصفات







 * هي سمكة انسيابية الشكل جميلة جانبيها لونهما ابيض مع وجود لخطوط صفراء او برتقالية و هم 
حوالي ستة خطوط و يوجد خط اسود على زعنفتها الظهرية و زعنفة الذيل و الزعنفة الشرجية و 
يتواجد اللون الصفر على جميع اطراف السمكة و الوجه اصفر عليه خطوط سوداء حوالي اربع خطوط 
و اعلى الرأس لونه رمادي و يمر خط اسود بالعينين.

* يصل طولها لـ 20 سم و لكن متوسط طولها 15 سم . 

* لا توجد فروق واضحة بين الذكور و الاناث.

 <*> البيئة التي تعيش فيها
 
* تعيش بالقرب من الشعاب المرجانية و حتى عمق 36 متر في البحر.

 <*> الغذاء

 * العوالق الحيوانية و اللافقاريات القاعية.

<*> التربية في الاسر

* تربيتها في الاسر عملياً صعبة جداً .

* يجب مراعاة توفير بيئة منسبة لها بل يجب ان تكون بيئة قياسية لانها  اسماك حساسة للغاية .

  * الغذاء- يفضل الغذاء الحي . و لكنها غالباً ما تَعرض عن الاكل في الاسر.

* الحوض- يجب ان لا تقل سعة الحوض عن 500 لتر و يجب توفير بعض الصخور و الشعاب 
المرجانية الحجرية و توفير اماكن اختباء لها.

- يجب ان يكون المرشح جيد و المياه نظيفة دائماً و رائقة وان لا يوجد تيار ماء سريع و يجب ان 
يكون الماء هادئ  .

- درجة الحرارة تتراوح بين 26-28 درجة مئوية.

- شركاء الحوض - هذه الاسماك وديعة و مسالمة لذلك يفضل وضع اسماك من نفس النوع او اسماك
 مسالمة مثلها و يجب عدم وضع اي اسماك مفترسة او عدائية معها . 

* و اخيرا تلك الاسماك حساسة جدا و هي عرضة للامراض البكتيرية بسرعة شديدة .






*​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

_-’الفقمــــهـ’-_
 

الفقمة (Pinniped) أو عجل البحر (بالإنجليزية seal )​

​






حيوان ثدي، يعيش في العديد من  أرجاء العالم و لكنه يتركز في بعض مناطق بحر الشمال و غرينلاند في نصف  الكرة الشمالي و في بعض الجزر في نصف الكرة الأرضية الجنوبي و يوجد له عدة  أنواع تميزها عن بعضها صفات عديدة. مثل خروف البحر و بقر البحر و هو نوع  يعيش في المياه الدافئة مثل البحر الكاريبي و بعض أنهار أفريقيا و شواطئها  بالإضافة إلى نوع يعيش في الأمازون. و العديد من فصائل الفقمات مهدد  بالانقراض بسبب الصيد الجائر بسبب فروها و لاستخلاص الزيت من شحومها و  لحمها. و التلوث أيضا يعتبر أحد أسباب انحسار أعدادها.







​ 



​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*يوجد تكمله للموضوع
لمن يرغب المتابعه*


​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

سبحان الله انه فى خليقته عجائب بالفعل الاسماك رائعه واشكالها مبدعه انك لخالق مبدع الهى شكرا اخى على روائع الموضوع الجميل سلمت يداك واختيارك​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

حبيبه الناصرى قال:


> سبحان الله انه فى خليقته عجائب بالفعل الاسماك رائعه واشكالها مبدعه انك لخالق مبدع الهى شكرا اخى على روائع الموضوع الجميل سلمت يداك واختيارك​


*شكرااا أختنا الغاليه
مرور جميل جداا
سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------

